# http://www.system-chicago.com/



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2009)

I was looking for Systema Schools in the Chicago area and came across this site, and saw that there is a link to Martialtalk on there... is someone from the school a poster here?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe that is an old and out of date website. Arkadiy passed away a few years ago.

Below are the Systema locations in the Chicago area listed on Vladimir's site:

Illinois

*A Academy of Self Defense* Instructor(s):Ray Pohl3753 W 95th St.Evergreen Park, ILUnited StatesPhone708) 499-1500
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Chicago Russian Martial Art - Systema* Instructor(s):3652 N LincolnChicago, IL  60613United StatesPhone:773 489 4448Email:kevinchoate@hotmail.comWeb:www.chicagosystema.org



*Systema Chicago* Instructor(s):1800 Lee St.Des Plaines, ILUnited StatesPhone:224-577-5547Email:trulifestyle@sbcglobal.netInstructor in Training: Dimitri Trufanov


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

